# Platinum Halfmoon



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Went to the pet store today. just to buy food..Saw this little Halfmoon betta....he is completely white..well i guess they call it platinum...he is soo pretty..and he needs a name...sorry the pics arent the best...any name suggestions??


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ooooh. I know that tank. I made the mistake of buying that one when I first brought home my first betta. Let's just say he outgrew it fairly quickly. A minimum of 1 gallon (though some would say 2gal +) is usually good for bettas. and if I remember right, that particular tank is about a quart. On another note, the plastic plant can nick your betta's fins. I would strongly recommend getting larger tanks for your bettas in order for them to thrive. my 1 gallon tanks I bought for about $9 at wal-mart and my 2.5 was $15 at petsmart. 
I hate to sit here and whine about your tank size, but I figured the info might be useful. There are many other members much more experienced than myself that could give you much more information. Never be afraid to ask questions!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

this tank is only temporary i ordered one online it should be here tomorrow or the day after...so no worries he isnt staying in there long


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very pretty!!!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

its actually a male lol juvenile


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!!! That is one nice boy! 

HMPK by the looks of it.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

HMPK???? i know he is a platinum half moon lol...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

germanchick09 said:


> HMPK???? i know he is a platinum half moon lol...


Plakat halfmoon if you don't know like in my avatar. If you do know sorry!!:lol:


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

lol thanks i didnt know...i need a name for him!! help!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I vote for Milk!!!!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

milk?? lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

ok what about chalk? Or Snow?


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

He's gorgeous. I like Snowfall or Snowstride.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

those are all cool names...ill have to sleep over it...i have no clue on this one lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

He's gorgeous. I like stride.
yea I like unique names heheheh.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

stride...that sounds kinda cool..anymore unique names???


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

well I have the name of my next betta picked out already, I pick out the names first, then comes the fish..with the color that goes best with the name.
Yea I'm weird *heheheh*

- Strider (u can play with that name, name one fish stride and later use strider, or whatever u want)
- Ash
- Mill
- Epson

Really any word u find can be made into a name
good luck!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

thank you for the ideas...but they dont fit his personality...im adding new pics to the album


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Your welcome 
Good luck with finding a name!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

here are better pics of him...he is soo pretty...and still nameless


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.behindthename.com/

GREAT website for finding names that have meanings to them. Thousands of names to choose from. A little fiddling around and you should be able to find one that fits


----------

